# lake logan



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

planning on taking my 14' boat out to lake logan sat evening , it will be the second time that i take it out so i figure a small lake would be a better lol can any one tell me any thing about the lake, is it all right for a 14' with 9.9 johnson, is the ramp a decent ramp (i suck at backing up)lol is the fishing any good, is it very populated, really wanting a quit lake lol.......sorry for all the question, only have 2 days to figure it out lol thanks for any info you all can give me !!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes it's alright to take your rig there.

The docks/ramps are very nice. IMO, the one furthest east on Lake Shore Drive by the boat rental place is the best. If you will be coming east on 33, get off at 664. Go right on 664. Take the 1st rd to right(Lake Shore Drive) and follow till you see the dock entrance on the left.
Also, if you need any bait/tackle, you'll go past Downs bait on Lake Shore Dr.
Think they close at 7pm.

Depends on what you are fishing for. There's a bunch of small crappie there with an occasional slab. Same with the saugeye. There's some decent bass but this time of year they will be spread out. There's plenty of nice cats in there as well.

The east end( spillway end where the above mentioned docks are at ) is the deep end. The west end just past the beach start getting really shallow. There are many coves and a lot of wood on the banks next to deeper water for bass,slabs to lay in.

With this weekend being close to the 4th, can't really say whether it will be crowded or not on the lake...hard call.

I will say it's a really nice lake. Have fished it heavy for quit a few years and even at its most crowded times that I've been there, have always managed to be able to fish without issue.

Hope this helps.

Good luck...


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

catslayer said:


> planning on taking my 14' boat out to lake logan sat evening , it will be the second time that i take it out so i figure a small lake would be a better lol can any one tell me any thing about the lake, is it all right for a 14' with 9.9 johnson, is the ramp a decent ramp (i suck at backing up)lol is the fishing any good, is it very populated, really wanting a quit lake lol.......sorry for all the question, only have 2 days to figure it out lol thanks for any info you all can give me !!


Will 2nd all that fastwater said. It is a nice lake. Also like fastwater said, it dose have some nice fish in it. But this time of the yr can be a little tough. There are some big cats in there. Not sure what they are exactly, but just west of the boat rental docks along the road I have caught some very large cat fish on #7 shad raps. ( silver and black) good luck.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

catslayer said:


> planning on taking my 14' boat out to lake logan sat evening , it will be the second time that i take it out so i figure a small lake would be a better lol can any one tell me any thing about the lake, is it all right for a 14' with 9.9 johnson, is the ramp a decent ramp (i suck at backing up)lol is the fishing any good, is it very populated, really wanting a quit lake lol.......sorry for all the question, only have 2 days to figure it out lol thanks for any info you all can give me !!


Found a picture of that cat I caught on that shad raps, maybe you can tell me what kind it is


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

cane pole said:


> Found a picture of that cat I caught on that shad raps, maybe you can tell me what kind it is


Shovelhead/flathead.

And there are a lot of those as well as some big channels in Lake Logan.
They used to hold a cat tourney every Sat. night there. The guy that owns the boat rental place used to sponsor it. He quit sponsoring it a few years ago. Talked to him last year and he said he was thinking about starting it up again. Don't know if he did.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Shovelhead.


Thanks fastwater for the ID. I've always fished for bass, and when you have something like that hit a lure, well it's just fun.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

cane pole said:


> Thanks fastwater for the ID. I've always fished for bass, and when you have something like that hit a lure, well it's just fun.


Yep! That's a big ole cat. And you did an excellent job on landing it on bass tackle. 
Kudos!


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yep! That's a big ole cat. And you did an excellent job on landing it on bass tackle.
> Kudos!


Thanks, 10 lb test. I was also fishing out of my pontoon. It's a long ways down to the water from that deck of that boat. I did have a net, had it over top and was a job to get to it, but managed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have caught a few big channels and carp on crankbait with light tackle. Had a few I had to chase around but managed to get them in. Sure a lot of fun. 

Always see guys in pontoon boats on LL jug fishing at evening/night. 
Have thought about doing that but haven't yet.


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

cane pole said:


> Found a picture of that cat I caught on that shad raps, maybe you can tell me what kind it is


i cant tell what kind without seeing the shape of tail but very nice cat !!!


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

just want to thank everyone for the info , wife and i will be there sat eve and mostly for the quit and relaxation but def hope to get a few cats, i will post results sunday !! if any ones out there sat feel free to stop and and say hi !!!


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Might want to try in the evening edge weed bed by beach for Saugeye use jig tipped w crawler. Then out in front of parking lot #2. Good luck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sampy67 said:


> Might want to try in the evening edge weed bed by beach for Saugeye use jig tipped w crawler. Then out in front of parking lot #2. Good luck!


Have you been able to pull any size out of there the last couple a years?


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know some that have but I've been catching cigars and occasional perch to my surprise. John Downs owner of bait shop always says Saugeye are around the weeds 6-8 fow. You can find that in front of beach maybe 50yds or so. I haven't done a whole lot down there. The big one is waiting for you. A couple yrs ago I was jogging along lake Logan and the were shocking and netting so I stopped and watched prob Junish time frame, evening. They were at the beach and really nothing then moved towards ramp beside beach. That's where they started bring some up along with bass and bluegills. I was impressed w some of the sizes. They were 10 feet out from bank I was on the road so hard to make them out. Right place right time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Sampy67.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Good ole lake logan......if you are looking to keep fish on the line this can be the place. Problem is, most will be crappie and most will be 8". Lots of weeds and you will be fine with your rig. The ramp is not the best for getting lined up and backing in. Not a lot of room to square up. My suggestion is once you launch back you rig into a parking spot. Other wise it can be hard to back up to the ramp if you are not great at it. You'll see what I mean once you get there. Also the cat fishing is great!! Try the left of the main ramp. (Off Lake Logan Road. This is the main road, not lake shore drive. That one doesn't exist) back in the cove and off the main point are good places. Shrimp and liver are good there. Pick them up at Kroger or Walmart. There is a little bait store close to the lake and prices are good but the bait dies faster from there than any other bait we use. Also try the far end of the lake. It gets shallow and if you can locate the creek channel that too is a good spot. There are a couple small coves on the lake that have some flats that can produce too. Hope you have fun!!


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

The store at the marina sells bait also. Parking in Downs bait store can be a pain with a boat when they are busy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

JayBird77 said:


> The store at the marina sells bait also. Parking in Downs bait store can be a pain with a boat when they are busy.


Yep...parking can be tight at Downs if ya have a boat.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that it's just not me. If your fishing with a minnow under a bobber and your good you can get three quick casts before your minnow dies.


saug-I said:


> There is a little bait store close to the lake and prices are good but the bait dies faster from there than any other bait we use.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Glad to hear that it's just not me. If your fishing with a minnow under a bobber and your good you can get three quick casts before your minnow dies.


Long as I keep mine hanging overboard I don't seem to have much of a problem. But if keeping them in the bucket in the boat,even with an aerator, then yep, they don't seem to last long. Usually leave the minnow bucket overboard and take an extra gallon bucket with me to put a half dozen or so in at a time to keep in the boat. I'll freeze water in the little gator aide bottles and on really hot days throw one of those bottles in the gallon bucket. That seems to help also.
But I don't see a difference either way whether the minnows are bought from Downs or the marina.

Was in Lancaster WW last night a ran into a guy I've talked to out on the water a few times. He showed me a pic of a 37lb. flathead he caught 2wks ago at LL on shrimp.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Just FYI. All minnows die quickly this time of yr. Bait shops keep their water too danged cold. That minnow hits 75° water coming from like 45-50° water its not gonna take but a couple mins to die. Buy them the evening before or morning of if evening fishing. Let bait water come up to temp. They'll last a LOT longer.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Long as I keep mine hanging overboard I don't seem to have much of a problem. But if keeping them in the bucket in the boat,even with an aerator, then yep, they don't seem to last long. Usually leave the minnow bucket overboard and take an extra gallon bucket with me to put a half dozen or so in at a time to keep in the boat. I'll freeze water in the little gator aide bottles and on really hot days throw one of those bottles in the gallon bucket. That seems to help also.
> But I don't see a difference either way whether the minnows are bought from Downs or the marina.
> 
> Was in Lancaster WW last night a ran into a guy I've talked to out on the water a few times. He showed me a pic of a 37lb. flathead he caught 2wks ago at LL on shrimp.


The bubbler that I use in my minnow bucket is supposed to pump pure oxygen. Anymore I just hit a creek before I go and don't have a problem. That water that they put in your bucket when you buy them is damn cold. It has to be a shock to them when they hit the lake.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hit Logan w Kayak and caught some crappies (dinks) catfish, Saugeye . Using jig tipped w crawlers on weed beds 10-6 fow. One fish took me for a ride before breaking off.


----------

